# the best all mountain board???



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I desperately need advise. I'm looking for a new board, I want something that can handle speed, jump and jib. Something that isn't too stiff so I can butter up a lil and ideally a twin. 
I've narrowed it down to:
Never summer proto ct (not so great in powder but solid)
Burton antler (lacking on edge hold but a good jumping stick)
Battalion evil twin (not so good in pow but good all rounder)
Lib tech t rice (not a jibby board and a lil stiff but a speedy jumpy board)

I'm open to any other suggestions or any first hand knowledge on any of the above. There's not much info on the antler but from what I've read it appears the edge hold is lacking. Anyone know any different? I've got a lot of my info from thegoodride.com 
Please help. I can't decide!!
I'm 5'10, 154lbs size 11 boot.
Cheers people.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure how you can say the antler is lacking in edge hold. Are you referring to one with no edges?:laugh:

There are seriously a million boards are there that would fit your criteria. Just off the top of my head, have you considered:

cambered Process, or Parkitect?
Smokin superpark, mip or one of the team/pro models?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

leo13 said:


> Hi, I desperately need advise. I'm looking for a new board, I want something that can handle speed, jump and jib. Something that isn't too stiff so I can butter up a lil and ideally a twin.
> I've narrowed it down to:
> Never summer proto ct (not so great in powder but solid)
> Burton antler (lacking on edge hold but a good jumping stick)
> ...


You question has been asked a million times on this forum (majority of people want something that can handle speed, jump and jib... and butter... and ride powder... and made them a good snowboarder... and get them a real-life girlfriend). Nothing you have said make your situation special in any way afaik. Try using the SEARCH function a little more.

After that... if you still can't decide... well that's because you are an indecisive person... and no amount of forum-therapy is going to fix that :dunno:

I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and I own the Proto CT 154, it will do what you are looking for (not the only board). If you really can't decide BUY THAT... (and send me $20 for consultation fees ).

Update: Hey... you don't happen to be 13 years old ("Leo13") are you? That would explain a lot.


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Like I say I'm only going on what I've read. The antler gets a low score on edge hold and rails&jibbing. have you tried one? What do you think of it? I''ll look up your other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

where are you seeing a low score? on thegoodride?? That place sucks. They haven't even ridden that board - they're just 'reviewing' it based on the specs.

The antler is new this year and so unless someone is sponsored, the most anyone has ridden it is at demos.
If I remember correctly the antler is a soft park board with high end construction.

but seriously, I vote for the Smokin boards. Crazy pop and great warranties, made in USA by snowboarders. If you get one of the Kyle Clancy boards, he makes it for you himself I think!


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks lonerider. I am indecisive. I know ! I'm just after first hand points of view on my short list. I am leaning toward the proto. How well, in your humble opinion, does the proto ride in the powder. Cheque is in the post.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

leo13 said:


> Thanks lonerider. I am indecisive. I know ! I'm just after first hand points of view on my short list. I am leaning toward the proto. How well, in your humble opinion, does the proto ride in the powder. Cheque is in the post.


First you have to realize that I actually have a dedicated powder board... so in my mind every "normal twinish" board is only so-so in +4ft of fresh powder.

Taking that into account, I would say the Proto was ok in powder... I never felt like I was going to submarine super hard into deep snow and get really stuck. I was able to turn and float so long as I leaned back on tail heavily. If you are riding less than 2 feet of powder with a decent steepness, it should be fine.

Where in Canada do you live? (You said "cheque is in the post", so you are from a British Commonwealth country such as Canada, Britain, or Australia)


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good call on the superpark. Seems like a good allrounder with good wright ups. My shortlist is getting longer lol. Thanks supra. I''ll do some more research.


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

If I could afford a dedicated powder board I really would. I'm from the UK and currently in whistler.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

if you're in whistler, check out the burton sherlock too. I know a couple of guys there who find it perfect. A freestyle twin with flying v hybrid camber that is optimized for floating in pow. 
I have sold off my fish, malolo, charlie slasher and just ride pow with the sherlock now


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

leo13 said:


> If I could afford a dedicated powder board I really would. I'm from the UK and currently in whistler.


Whistler is home to Prior Snowboards. They do demos from their factory and at Fanatyk Co in Whistler village (well they used to). Try their AMF (All Mountain Freestyle) 156.


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Sherlock looks good although isn't it directional, or am I reading an older model review. The shape looks very similar to the antler.


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prior look v cool. You can choose your graphics top and bottom. I will try and get a bus over there, they are 5k out of the village. Thanks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

leo13 said:


> The Sherlock looks good although isn't it directional, or am I reading an older model review. The shape looks very similar to the antler.


The Sherlock has a more pronounced rocker in the middle, antler has similar profile but more moderate, this is supposed to make it less squirrelly on the flats. I was told that the antler is the next iteration of the X8


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks lamps yeah I think urban right. My concern with the antler is its stability at speed and if Burton have improved their frost bite tech.


----------



## leo13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Scrap urban. I'm using a smart phone. Ducking predictive txt. *ur


----------



## sh767 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've heard that t.rice is a stiffer version of trs. So trs won't give you the massive stability wherever you go, but once it's broken in, it'll be soft enough to butter and jib but stiff enough to hit the groomers.


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Those Prior boards are sexy! Pricey, though. Will have to demo next time I'm at Whistler.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP...you really also need to name your mountain for the "best all mountain board"....
the best all mountain board for La Crescent Iowa will be different than whistler and different for utah.

I suggest a bit of observation and inquiry at the mtn that you ride at.....only observe and interview the local core riders...not the gapers. I'm sure that you will discover there is a common theme. Riders' styles and skill are a product of the mountain...therefore certain designs will take advantage of the mountain.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jchaison said:


> Those Prior boards are sexy! Pricey, though. Will have to demo next time I'm at Whistler.


I demoed the Prior AMF last year at Whistler.
Very solid, stable board. But there's nothing special about it versus mass produced boards from other companies.
Make sure you ask them to sharpen the edges before you go. I found the edge hold lacking.

I also demoed the LT Dark Series and Travis Rice Pro the same week.
I bought the Travis Rice. Very solid and stable but easier to maneuver than the AMF imo.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> I demoed the Prior AMF last year at Whistler.
> Very solid, stable board. But there's nothing special about it versus mass produced boards from other companies.
> Make sure you ask them to sharpen the edges before you go. I found the edge hold lacking.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I do agree that Prior could use a little more pop to them as they are kind of like what I imagine Cadillacs to be (solid, stable... not particularly energetic or playful) - last one I rode was 2010 or 2011 model. Thanks for the info. What length AMF/Trice were you riding?


----------



## Blitzer (Sep 6, 2012)

In regards to the review of the Antler on thegoodride.com, I'm not sure about that review. I was interested in that board too, so I looked at that immediately after they posted their new reviews a few weeks ago. What jumped out to me was that it is listed as "twin-ish" and that it has a "setback stance." Well, it IS a twin, but usually twin-ish means almost twin or twin-like in reference to non-centered boards. Hence the next comment of "setback stance." Well, its not setback. Burton's site doesn't say that (they say the opposite), and I've handled/examined the board in person at my local store and it definately is NOT setback. 

I figured it was an error so I emailed the guy, but he stood behind the review as-is and said it definately was a setback which makes me think that on that particular board, he is confused.

I don't mean to beat up on him or his site, I actually like their site, but would only "trust" what they say if they post an "in-depth" review (look at tabs below the basic description/snowflake ratings) on the board/binding/etc. My guess is that they said the edge hold was not so good just because that is how they feel about all of Burton's Flying V shaped boards, and are expecting that to be the case. I've only read one review of the Antler and they really liked it and had no complaints about edgehold.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Interesting. I do agree that Prior could use a little more pop to them as they are kind of like what I imagine Cadillacs to be (solid, stable... not particularly energetic or playful) - last one I rode was 2010 or 2011 model. Thanks for the info. What length AMF/Trice were you riding?


I bought a 161.5 TRice, and all the boards I demoed were in the 160-162 range. I'm 175 lbs. if that helps.

Your description of the AMF is pretty much what I thought of it.:thumbsup:


----------

